# Most reasonable cabinet selection for Corsair PSU?



## Scoob (Nov 15, 2012)

Go for Coolermaster Elite 310 Case. Its a mid-tower that will fit your PSU.


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,
Going to order Corsair VS450 from flipkart but not sure about the cabinet. Having doubt whether PSU will be fit into that or not. Please let me know about most reasonable Cabinets in which that PSU can be fit. Don't want to spend more on cabinet since I have already spent more on that PSU. I think local brands also will be OK since most crucial thing was only PSU.

Thanks.

Changed my mind about Corsair as they don't have proper service center in India. I will only go with PSUs that have proper service center in India. Don't want to be trapped for sending the unit outside this country.


----------



## Scoob (Nov 16, 2012)

You can send your corsair psu to Kaizen Infoserve.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

shaiban001 said:


> Hi All,
> Going to order Corsair VS450 from flipkart but not sure about the cabinet. Having doubt whether PSU will be fit into that or not. Please let me know about most reasonable Cabinets in which that PSU can be fit. Don't want to spend more on cabinet since I have already spent more on that PSU. I think local brands also will be OK since most crucial thing was only PSU.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



check this for Kaizen: Kaizen Infoserve Private Limited.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 16, 2012)

shaiban001 said:


> Hi All,
> Going to order Corsair VS450 from flipkart but not sure about the cabinet. Having doubt whether PSU will be fit into that or not. Please let me know about most reasonable Cabinets in which that PSU can be fit. Don't want to spend more on cabinet since I have already spent more on that PSU. I think local brands also will be OK since most crucial thing was only PSU.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


IMO, most computer components and hardware are designed with a set of standards & specifications as laid down by FCC, so, I suppose, most cabinets should ideally be able to fit most PSU's.


----------

